# Jovan Belcher of the Chiefs murder/suicide



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Such a horrible thing. When I first heard of it, the thought of infidelity popped into my head. Most likely, we'll never know. One news item I read was interesting though, his girlfriend evidently went out Friday night to a concert with some girlfriends.

Apparently, he didn't want her to go. Who knows what the problems were, maybe he was just unstable or possibly affected by concussions. 

But everytime I hear about these type of situations, I wonder if infidelity is behind it. Just and incredibly sad situation regardless.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I hate reading crap like this. 

Infidelity or no this guy can roast in hellfire.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

You have issues... if you decide to murder the mother of your newborn, just because of her hanging out late. I'm under the impression that they had issues prior to this spat. I don't care how upset i am, i'm not throwing away a lifetime a fortune, over a few minutes of foolishness.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I certainly don't think 'roid rage had anything to do with it....cough, cough.

It is truly sad when this kind of stuff happens. I mean, it's one thing to get PO'd about something your SO does, but to take a life and then your own. There's GOT to be more to this stuff. Huge underlying issues.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Rob774 said:


> You have issues... if you decide to murder the mother of your newborn, just because of her hanging out late. I'm under the impression that they had issues prior to this spat. I don't care how upset i am, i'm not throwing away a lifetime a fortune, over a few minutes of foolishness.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There are over 150 million females in the United States and the billions residing elsewhere are only a plane ticket away. I don't see blowing my brains out or going to prison for life for any one of them.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I imagine it might be a sinking depression. 

He was probably worried that she was cheating. Football players keep terribly schedules. So imagine being away from home over half the week, if not more for a good portion of the year. That would drive any man crazy. 

He could've been questioning the paternity of his child. I could see how it would push a man to do something that could ultimatley take his life. Whether that be shooting yourself, or drowning it in alcohol, or some other way, who knows...

Anyone know how many games the Chiefs won? I watched the first couple, and stopped. It was depressing. So factor that in, a losing season...
Anyone know how the Chiefs did last season? Pretty much the same as this season.
And the season before that. 

And the Chief's fans have no problem voicing their disproval of their team. Cheering when our QB was injured. Chanting to bench Cassel before that, and fire our head coach. 
I know it was directed at only a few people on the team, but I imagine that still starts to eat at you. Wondering "Will they ever chant my name in hate?" 

And in a moment of rage, doing something you will forever regret. 

But who knows why he actually did it. 
All we can do is offer our sympathy. 

(and BTW, from KS, so might be why I am a bit more sympathetic here...)


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

How damaged are you to think infidelity in light of this horrible event.

They had a 3 month old at home.....

And any woman who has been abused and beaten must be because they are cheating?????


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

justbidingtime said:


> How damaged are you to think infidelity in light of this horrible event.
> 
> They had a 3 month old at home.....
> 
> And any woman who has been abused and beaten must be because they are cheating?????


I am not saying that! 

I am just saying, I imagine he was probably experiencing extreme depression. 

Like I said. Everything I said above may be untrue (except for a few exceptions, like their losing streak and the fans chanting to bench Cassel)
I am simply making inferences off what I know, and think could be possible reasons. 

As for how damaged I am, look at my profile pic. The rope is about to snap. It is pulled, stressed, tied, tired, and ready to break completely. 
About that damaged.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

_I hate reading crap like this. 

Infidelity or no this guy can roast in hellfire._

Where did I say he was justified in killing her, whatever the problems were? He obviously was deranged, or evil.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

_How damaged are you to think infidelity in light of this horrible event.

They had a 3 month old at home.....

And any woman who has been abused and beaten must be because they are cheating?????_


Come on, be realistic. People do kill people over infidelity. Women have killed men. Nobody on this thread said ALL abused women are cheating. Whatever their problems, there is obviously never a justification to do what he did.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's anotherone that happened just this week in New York City:



> STATEN ISLAND, N.Y. -- There were hints of trouble in the marriage of Gregory and Jodi Surinaga -- but none of the couple's neighbors imagined the "nicest guy on the world" could bludgeon his wife to death with a baseball bat over an infidelity, while their children were home.
> 
> But that's what police say happened early Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

It's being reported now that Belcher spend time with a female that Friday night as well. I thought about infidelity too as soon as I heard the news...


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

maincourse99 said:


> Such a horrible thing. When I first heard of it, the thought of infidelity popped into my head. Most likely, we'll never know. One news item I read was interesting though, his girlfriend evidently went out Friday night to a concert with some girlfriends.
> 
> Apparently, he didn't want her to go. Who knows what the problems were, maybe he was just unstable or possibly affected by concussions.
> 
> But everytime I hear about these type of situations, I wonder if infidelity is behind it. Just and incredibly sad situation regardless.


The guy looks like he was doing 'roids or other performance enhancing drugs. Most of these cause emotional lability of some sort, 'roids do cause 'roid rage. 

'Roid rage and infidelity are a lethal combination. 

Learning of an affair creates plenty of rage, and that is normal. 

Crimes of passion are sad but real.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been a sports editor for around 16 years. Google Donnie Moore. That was tragic. I shook his hand when he played for Atlanta back when you could interact with players.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kind of like the Arab world except they don't have the suicide part.


----------

